# DTX, wo bleibst du?



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2008)

AMD hat es groß angekündigt, doch ist seit der Ankündigung schon einige Zeit vergangen und bisher sind noch keine DTX Boards in Deutschland aufgeschlagen.

Hat jemand von euch schonmal DTX Boards gesehen, die auch auf den Weg in den Handel sind oder ist dieser neue, äußerst interessante, Formfaktor, der Flex ATX ersetzte und die Lücke zwischen ITX und µATX schließt abhanden gekommen?


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. März 2008)

anscheinend hält es die industrie nicht für nötig diesen standard zu pushen. 

wenn ich mir die Fujitsu Siemens Produktpalette anschau besteht auch kein bedarf nach diesem standard. im grunde sind hier nämlich schon alle größen im pc desktop bereich vorhanden. der passende bereich für DTX wird hier mit einer eigenen mATX lösung abgedeckt.

dem standard fehlt wie BTX leider die treibende kraft obwohl das konzept an sich überzeugend ist.


----------



## SilentDemise (29. März 2008)

Ich denke das mangelnde Interesse in der breiten Masse ist das Problem. wenn man sich einmal die Frage stellt, wer denn so ein board tatsächlich kaufen würde, muss man sich wirklich fragen ob sich die entwicklungskosten auch lohnen. 
Schade


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2008)

Ja, sicher lohnt sich es!

Man kann ja per Riser mehr Slots ermöglichen, wäre ja kein Problem (daran wurd aber wohl nicht gedacht, fürchte ich).

Prinzipiell ists für Office Rechner und HTPCs perfekt, was brauchst da mehr?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2008)

Den Willen.
Wozu umstellen, wenn mein (m)ATX-Zeug auch weggeht?


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. März 2008)

so ist es halt leider. 

irgendwie fehlt halt von allen seiten das interesse an dem standard. momentan scheint man sich mehr auf ITX zu konzentrieren. die können auch immer mehr und reichen für office nunmal auch aus.


----------



## exa (31. März 2008)

so siehts aus, amn braucht mind 5 hersteller die mit einer produktpalette (nicht nur met einem produkt) auf den markt kommen, um das ganze ins rollen zu bringen...


----------



## d00mfreak (1. April 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> anscheinend hält es die industrie nicht für nötig diesen standard zu pushen.



Neue MB-Standards haben es schwer, siehe BTX. Selbst Intel mit seiner Marktmacht hat es net geschafft, ihn durchzudrücken. Dell war afaik das einzige Unternehmen, das MBs mit BTX-Standart verbaut hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. April 2008)

Nein, nicht nur DELL hats verbaut, eigentlich alle größeren Hersteller habens verbaut, auch  Medion.

BTX hat aber sehr viele Nachteile, z.B. hat man keinerlei Freiheiten, alles ist mehr oder minder vorgegeben...
Dazu ists inkompatibel zu ATX...

Das sich DTX nicht durchsetzt wundert mich jetzt wirklich, denn es ist zu ATX kompatibel...
ABer der Vorgänger, FlexATX, hatte es auch schon schwer, warum auch immer...


----------



## Overlocked (1. April 2008)

Die Leute wollen eben nichts neues- sie kennen das Neue nicht und klammern sich an das gewohnte Alte...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. April 2008)

Naja, wie soll man des schöne Heatpipe-geschnörkel denn sonst so schick unterbringen?
Is doch klar, solang des alte noch ausreicht und keine starke Industrie dahinter ist, die die Vorteile dauerend preist, klappts halt nicht.
Wird auch keine Werbung dafür gemacht, und so weiter...


----------



## riedochs (2. April 2008)

Mir wäre BTX damals schon lieber als ATX gewesen. Die Kühlung war einfacher zu realisieren.

Wir werden ATX wohl nie los.


----------



## Overlocked (3. April 2008)

Sag das nochmal in 100 Jahren da gibt es dann schon NanoATX


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. April 2008)

Dafür brauch ich keine 100 Jahre zu warten, das gibts schon lange -> ITX, nano ITX.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. April 2008)

naja, aber vllt wirds in 100 Jahren ein neuer Standard als Ablöse für ATX geschafft haben...


----------



## exxe (3. April 2008)

(baby) AT sind wir doch auch los geworden
wie war das noch, rot an rot und du bist


----------



## riedochs (4. April 2008)

Jep, AT war funny. Wie rumm müssen die 2 Stecker jetzt? Ah so, einschalt und bruzel.


----------



## Overlocked (4. April 2008)

Unter "nano" verstehe ich eigentlich STX


----------

